# 3rd Brake Light Stays On



## JeNs (Sep 11, 2020)

I've had my 2011 Chevy Cruze for about 7 months now. I just discovered that my 3rd brake light is staying on (steady not flickering) after pushing the brake pedal to slow down, such as to make a turn. If I come to a complete stop the light comes on and off as it is supposed to. I've tried seeing if my brake pedal wasn't back into the correct position after braking, but it seemed to be just fine. Any ideas on what could possibly be causing this issue? I've tried researching the problem and have found nothing that resembles my issue nor how to resolve it.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

JeNs said:


> I've had my 2011 Chevy Cruze for about 7 months now. I just discovered that my 3rd brake light is staying on (steady not flickering) after pushing the brake pedal to slow down, such as to make a turn. If I come to a complete stop the light comes on and off as it is supposed to. I've tried seeing if my brake pedal wasn't back into the correct position after braking, but it seemed to be just fine. Any ideas on what could possibly be causing this issue? I've tried researching the problem and have found nothing that resembles my issue nor how to resolve it.


Are you sure it's only the 3rd brake light saying on? Or all 3?

According to the attached drawing, rather than a switch, the brake pedal has a "position sensor" on it - a potentiometer. If all 3 lights are staying on, I would inspect the sensor to be sure it's not out of position.

If only the 3rd brake light is staying on, and the other 2 go out as they should when the pedal is released, then I would focus on the BCM and the wire from it for the 3rd light. 

If the BCM is only powering the 3rd brake light and not the other 2, then something is wonky in the BCM. 

Doug

.


----------

